# Problem mit Analogeingang



## Jusch (28 April 2011)

Moin,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar möchte ich eine IFM Druckmessdose (PN2023) an einen Analgoeingangskarte von Siemens (6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0) anschließen. Messbereich 4-20mA= 0-25bar
Druckmessdose ist eingestellt das es diesen Wert ausgibt, aber am Analogeingang kommt kein Wert an (Overflor) 

Anbei hab ich die Anschlussart wie ich ihn angeschlossen habe und ein Auszug aus der Doku der Druckmessdose wie sie angeschlossen werden soll.

Ist er richtig angeschlossen und wodrauf muss der Analogeingang eingestellt werden?

Momentan eingstellt 4-20mA 2-Draht (Analogeingang)

Gruß Jusch


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2011)

MANA (auch) mit L- verbunden?


----------



## Jusch (28 April 2011)

Mana hab ich nicht mit L- verbunden.
Das müsste ich nochmal ausprobieren.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Gruß Jusch


----------



## wiesel187 (28 April 2011)

Ist das wirklich 2 Draht ??

Ich bin ja kein Fachmann auf dem Gebiet aber bei 2 Draht wird doch die Sensorspannung mitgeführt. In deinem Fall hat der Sensor doch eine eigene Spannungsversorgung womit ich erst mal auf 4 Draht Tippen würde !!

Steht dazu was genaues in der Anleitung ?

Grüße 
wiesel


----------



## JoopB (28 April 2011)

Und einstellen auf 4-Draht


----------



## Jusch (28 April 2011)

Wie ist dein 2 oder 4-Draht definiert. Ich geh immer davon aus wenn die Sensorleitung die das Analogsignal überträgt mit zwei oder vier Leitungne ausgeführt ist, das es dann zwei oder vier Draht ist. Da ein Pt100 z.B. mit zwei oder vier Draht angeschlossen werden kann um den Leitungswiderstand auszumessen.

Der Analogeingang ist auf 2-Draht eingestellt.

Ich probiere erstamal die 0V mit Mana zu verbinden ob das besser ist. Dafür muss ich aber erstmal zum Kunen vor Ort, also es dauert ein klein bisschen bis weiß ob der Versuch geklappt hat.

Danke schonmal Jusch


----------



## wiesel187 (28 April 2011)

Bei einem PT 100 sind die anderen Leitungen nur zum Messen des Kabelwiderstandes:

 I------------------------    1
 I------------------------    2
    III
    I I PT100
    I I
    III
 I------------------------    3
 I------------------------    4

1 / 4 --> Messen den Widersand des PT100
2 --> Leitungswiderstand 1 --> 2
3 --> Leitungswiderstand 3 --> 4

Im Berech Strommessung ist bei 2 Draht
--> Der Sensor hat keine eigene Spannungsversorgung somit wir Die     Spannung mitgeführt und der Sensor regelt den Strom auf der Leitung.

 I------------------------    +  Sensor ändert den Stromfluss
    III
    I I Sensor
    I I
    III
 I------------------------    -

Im Bereich 4 Draht
--> Der sensor hat eine eigene Spannungsversorgung 
      Bei dir +/- Seperat gelegt.
      Prinzip:

 I------------------------    1     Ader 1 hat den Plus
 I
    III------------------------    2
    I I 
    I I
    III------------------------    4
 I
 I------------------------ 3     Ader 3 den minus


      Stromausgang über Ader 4 oder 2/4 
      und somit 4 Adern.

Grüße 
wiesel


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2011)

für die beurteilung ob zwei oder vier draht reicht das anschlus schema nicht aus, da der sensor über einen zusätzlichen schaltausgang verfügt. ich gehe im besten fall davon aus, dass die anleitung richtig gelesen wurde.


----------



## Paule (28 April 2011)

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Wiesel und würde jetzt behaupten:


Jusch schrieb:


> Der Analogeingang ist auf 2-Draht eingestellt.


das ist falsch.
Richtig:
4-Draht im Hardwaremanager einstellen und Würfel an der Analogkarte auf C stellen.
Der Anschluss an die Analogkarte so belassen und darauf achten (wie auch 4L sagt) 0V auf Mana.
Was bei einem passiven 2-Draht 4-20mA Anschluss schon mal falsch wäre.


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Der Anschluss an die Analogkarte so belassen und darauf achten (wie auch 4L sagt) 0V auf Mana.
> Was bei einem passiven 2-Draht 4-20mA Anschluss schon mal falsch wäre.



wir versuchen uns im hintergrund grad darauf zu einigen, was paule damit eigentlich sagen wollte...


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2011)

Wie man hier im Forum schon in vielen Beiträgen zu diesem immer wieder neuen alten Thema lesen kann, sind die Siemens-Bezeichnungen 2-Draht- und 4-Draht-Meßumformer ungünstig gewählt. Gemeint ist eigentlich "aktiv" und "passiv". Man muß sich ansehen, in welche Richtung der x...20mA-Meßstrom fließt.
Einen passiven Sensor mit nur 2 Drähten kann man auch so anschließen, daß der Analogeingang als 4DMU eingestellt werden muß: 
+24Vext ----- +Sensor- ----- +Analogeingang- ----- 0Vext

Merke:
* Meßstrom fließt aus dem Sensor in den Analogeingang+ hinein = Analogeingang ist passiv = 4-Draht-MU
* Meßstrom fließt aus dem Analogeingang+ in den Sensor hinein = Analogeingang ist aktiv = 2-Draht-MU

Harald


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wir versuchen uns im hintergrund grad darauf zu einigen, was paule damit eigentlich sagen wollte...



jetzt hab ich es in einem eigenen beitrag wiedergefunden:



vierlagig schrieb:


> Bei 4-Draht ist MANA isoliert, also unverbunden, auszuführen.



also alles richtig gemacht, wenn es sich um 2-Draht handelt.
bei 4-Draht wie oben und wenn wir dir jetzt noch das von 2-Draht als 4-Draht erklären sollen, wirds verwirrend (für dich *g*)


----------



## Paule (28 April 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Merke:
> * Meßstrom fließt aus dem Sensor in den Analogeingang+ hinein = Analogeingang ist passiv = 4-Draht-MU
> * Meßstrom fließt aus dem Analogeingang+ in den Sensor hinein = Analogeingang ist aktiv = 2-Draht-MU


Genau! (das wollte ich damit sagen 4L)
Und wenn der Sensor eine externe Versorgungsspannung hat, ist er in der Regel das aktive Element und muss auf einen passiven Analogeingang treffen. 
Wie es auch zur 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Jusch der Fall ist.
aktiv auf aktiv geht nicht und bei passiv auf passiv passiert nicht viel.


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Wie es auch zur 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Jusch der Fall ist.



nach studium der betriebsanleitung muss ich dir recht geben...


----------



## wiesel187 (28 April 2011)

@Paule
Da haben wir ja alles richtig geschrieben 

Und nun ruck zuck auf 4 Draht und die Welt ist in Ordnung.

Grüße
wiesel


----------



## Jusch (28 April 2011)

Danke für eure Tipps,
ich werde ihn auf 4-Draht umstellen und auf C umstecken.
Da ich auch denke, laut ifm-Beschreibung das es auf 4-Draht eingestellt werden muss.

Nur diese Woche wird das leider nichts mehr, da ich wonders hin muss zur Inbetriebnahme. Aber werd es gleich in der nächsten Woche in Angriff nehmen und zu diesem Kunden fahren und es probieren.*ACK*

Gruß Jusch


----------



## Jusch (13 Mai 2011)

Moin,

hab den Analogeingang auf 4-Draht umgestellt und nun bekomm ich auch einen vernünftigen Wert angezeigt.

Danke an alle.

M.f.G.
Jusch


----------

